# ReRAM competes to be tech's next memory chip standard



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

ReRAM competes to be tech's next memory chip standard.



> *A next generation RAM memory that remembers data even when the power is turned off is nearing production.*


-- Tom


----------

